# svs 16-48cs driver replacement



## jackel159th (Nov 6, 2013)

i have the above mentioned sub. It has the upgrade 12.3 driver but it bottoms out. i have the O audio 500 BASH amp. Is there an aftermarket driver that i can drop in that wont bottom out? maybe i have the amp set wrong and cant find any info on the best setting for the amp and this sub.

plz help.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

That model is susceptible to bottoming because it is tuned very deep and has a very large enclosure volume. 

A high pass filter below tuning will help control the woofer after it unloads from the ports. But it will not help with excessive cone excursion _above_ tuning (which will be highest in the 22-35 Hz band). The only way to avoid that is to simply avoid driving the subwoofer to the point of woofer bottoming.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What are the specs on the svs16-48cs ?


----------



## jack159th (Sep 17, 2011)

Passive subwoofer Power handling, 300 watts RMS. 4 Ohm load. o 16 Hz tuning point o +/- 3 dB 16 Hz-80 Hz o 46" tall


----------



## jack159th (Sep 17, 2011)

would a driver with more power handling help with the bottoming?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You could try setting the HPF to 20hz on the O Audio amp.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jack159th said:


> would a driver with more power handling help with the bottoming?


Unlikely. Power handling is generally more about the thermal limits of the VC rather than the mechanical limits of the suspension. Our 12.5 driver has revised motor and VC geometry such that the VC cannot strike the back plate. A driver like that would probably help.


----------



## jack159th (Sep 17, 2011)

the driver is the 12.3 upgraded one. is the 12.5 a different one?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The 12.5 is the currently shipping Plus driver. It uses the same basket as the 12.3, but has a significantly upgraded motor and soft parts.


----------



## jack159th (Sep 17, 2011)

link to get the new one plz


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jack159th said:


> link to get the new one plz


Jack in our CS department is handling with you now via chat. Thanks.


----------



## jack159th (Sep 17, 2011)

your website does not seem to be android friendly..the only thing that shows up is the sidebar,links at the top and bottom of page but the body of the site does not show


----------

